
Building an internet search engine. Can someone review it? - TSignal
https://deepsearch.tsignal.io
======
feelin_googley
This should be on page 1.

Would need to thoroughly test this to truly evaluate but based on quick
glance, a few coments/suggestions:

    
    
       [ ] results should be numbered
       [ ] purpose of "relevant domains" not clear
       [ ] ranking methodology should be explained, e.g., stackoverflow and wikipedia being more heavily weighted
       [ ] need to attach tld when using inurl, e.g. inurl:-wikipedia does not work
       [ ] open source the code, like gigablast
       [ ] does not appear to be "internet" search engine i.e. only searches web
       [ ] provide export of list all results to CSV or some open text based format making ranking irrelevant and enabling user to resort according to own criteria
       [ ] what is the name of the crawler and do some sites block it
       [ ] publish the rate limits on queries if any
    

Overall it looks very nice i.e. simplicity of design compared to other
alternative public web search engines and faster than some.

EDIT: Found blog post at
[https://medium.com/tsignal](https://medium.com/tsignal) with more info.

